# CYGNUS LEADER - All Aboard



## tomimbler (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, at least more time to clean out the garage!


----------



## M3RMA (Dec 19, 2010)

My M3 is on board as well, ship shows to arrive tomorrow, 12/19/10, however Port of Oxnard/Hueneme does not show it docking until 12/21/10


----------



## babino (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll expect 20 and if it's any sooner I'll be the happiest guy around... next to all of you guys/gals that is 

My guess is that with the holidays, customs and the VPC will take a bit longer than usual. At least we're gettin' closer.


----------



## Dubzdenver (Sep 16, 2010)

*We Have Arrived*

Looks like the Cygnus Leader arrived in LA yesterday... I hope customs is quick. :thumbup:


----------



## TunaBall (Dec 6, 2010)

Funny, asked my MINI Motoring Advisor about my car today. He said it was still on the boat waiting to be unloaded. Since the boat left yesterday headed for Japan that would be really bad news!

They also said that cars that came in on the 10th are still sitting at the VDC because of some mismatched VIN tag issues. I'll be really bummed if 10 days from now the car is still sitting there.

Anyone getting any news of anything yet?


----------



## E92Carrera (Aug 6, 2007)

Dubzdenver said:


> Looks like the Cygnus Leader arrived in LA yesterday... I hope customs is quick. :thumbup:


FYI: On my car (Maersk Wind), customs was done within 2 days of arriving in LA. Agriculture on the other hand was a week after customs clearance.


----------



## M3RMA (Dec 19, 2010)

My dealer says it's an average of 7 days, but with the holidays, it might take a few days longer before cars truck out...


----------



## TunaBall (Dec 6, 2010)

M3RMA said:


> My dealer says it's an average of 7 days, but with the holidays, it might take a few days longer before cars truck out...


Yeah, mine said 2-8 days. Apparently there is some issue with VIN decals that has a number of Countryman held at the VDC though. I'll be interested to hear if your BMWs move faster than the MINIs.


----------



## M3RMA (Dec 19, 2010)

Has anyone gotten word that thier car is ready to truck to dealer or on its way yet?


----------



## Dubzdenver (Sep 16, 2010)

M3RMA said:


> Has anyone gotten word that thier car is ready to truck to dealer or on its way yet?


EH Harms is showing that mine has not yet cleared customs.

https://eurodelivery.ehharms.com/Edts/audi/Default.aspx


----------



## babino (Jun 28, 2006)

Same here.
Another person on the same ship is picking up his car this afternoon. What gives? I should ask him to put the same info in at the link and see what it says.


----------



## M3RMA (Dec 19, 2010)

I called my dealer, he said my car has been cleared for transport.. but didn't know
when the truck would be picking it up to bring to them... waiting for an email with
futher details now.. it will take at least a day and a half to get to the dealer once it is
on the truck so at this point I am just hoping to pick it up early next week...


----------



## babino (Jun 28, 2006)

My dealer told me the car should be finished at the VPC by the 31st then released to the trucking company.


----------



## M3RMA (Dec 19, 2010)

Just heard back from my dealer, He said car is waiting for truck, hoping
to have the car to the dealership sometime next week...


----------



## Dubzdenver (Sep 16, 2010)

Any Updates? :dunno:


----------



## babino (Jun 28, 2006)

Nothing new here. I'm still expecting the car to get on a truck soon since I have not heard otherwise.


----------



## M3RMA (Dec 19, 2010)

No new news here ether.. I am hoping to hear it at least got picked up by the truck
today... Car has shown released for carrier since last Wednesday. Dealer put in a call to
the trucking company on Friday and never got a call back..


----------



## Dubzdenver (Sep 16, 2010)

Just got an e mail from dealer. My car is scheduled to arrive in Colorado Springs by the end of this week! :thumbup:
Now I just need to sell my 2006 3.2L A4


----------



## M3RMA (Dec 19, 2010)

I got an email from my dealer this morning saying he is still waiting to hear back
from the trucking company... I am in Northern California and it sounds like your car
is going to get to Colorado before mine gets to me...


----------



## babino (Jun 28, 2006)

Dubzdenver said:


> Just got an e mail from dealer. My car is scheduled to arrive in Colorado Springs by the end of this week! :thumbup:
> Now I just need to sell my 2006 3.2L A4


Good news!
Interesting, I'll be trying to sell the exact same car in the next couple of months. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Dubzdenver (Sep 16, 2010)

babino said:


> Good news!
> Interesting, I'll be trying to sell the exact same car in the next couple of months. Good luck with the sale.


thanks. It has been more difficult than I thought selling a Quattro in a Colorado winter


----------



## M3RMA (Dec 19, 2010)

Just got a phone call from my dealer, my car has arrived. He was even shocked
because he was still waiting for a call back from the trucking company. With some luck
I might be able to pick her up this afternoon.:thumbup:


----------



## babino (Jun 28, 2006)

Sweet! Enjoy!


----------



## babino (Jun 28, 2006)

So I have an update on my car:
It is still sitting at the VPC awaiting a new wheel. A small wheel blemish was pointed out to me in November when I picked it up in Munich. They've known about it for almost two months and yet the car sits and waits... nice.


----------



## Dubzdenver (Sep 16, 2010)

M3RMA said:


> Just got a phone call from my dealer, my car has arrived. He was even shocked
> because he was still waiting for a call back from the trucking company. With some luck
> I might be able to pick her up this afternoon.:thumbup:


That would have been pretty ridiculous if mine got to Colorado first, considering you are just up the coast from the port.
congrats!


----------



## M3RMA (Dec 19, 2010)

babino said:


> So I have an update on my car:
> It is still sitting at the VPC awaiting a new wheel. A small wheel blemish was pointed out to me in November when I picked it up in Munich. They've known about it for almost two months and yet the car sits and waits... nice.


That sucks, I hope they get it taken care of on get your car to you. I picked up mine late
today, well worth the wait, just wish I had the week off to enjoy it...


----------



## Dubzdenver (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone else been reunited? Still waiting on mine to get to dealer.


----------



## tomimbler (Sep 5, 2010)

*crying as well*

Nope, and pinged dealer today, no response


----------



## babino (Jun 28, 2006)

Still waiting.


----------



## tomimbler (Sep 5, 2010)

just told mine is not even on a truck yet... ):


----------



## babino (Jun 28, 2006)

Bummer. For me, the experience had been so flawless up to the VPC arrival.

Hope everyone else is enjoying your rides! Please post pics to help ease our pain


----------



## tomimbler (Sep 5, 2010)

*Disappointed*

I am a bit upset at the delivery delay. I certainly was not expecting that it would be over two months, and hope that folks considering ED understand that this can be a result--my car is not even on a truck yet, and I am paying for it.:yikes:


----------



## babino (Jun 28, 2006)

It seems like the VPC has gone offline. They are not communicating with my dealership and seems like everyone has just walked out of the place. I contacted BMW Customer Relations for some assistance and they said they can't do anything short of working with the dealership. It looks like the delivery department is a Skunkworks type of organization lol


----------



## Dubzdenver (Sep 16, 2010)

*correction!*



Dubzdenver said:


> Just got an e mail from dealer. My car is scheduled to arrive in Colorado Springs by the end of this week! :thumbup:
> Now I just need to sell my 2006 3.2L A4


correction!

Just got another note from dealer. As it turns out, my car is still at port, and he's not sure why...waiting to clear customs? waiting on a truck?... he doesn't know. :dunno:


----------



## babino (Jun 28, 2006)

My car is loaded up for departure. Hopefully the weather cooperates for a speedy delivery home. I'll complete my ED experience report once I have a pic of the car in home base.


----------



## Dubzdenver (Sep 16, 2010)

babino said:


> My car is loaded up for departure. Hopefully the weather cooperates for a speedy delivery home. I'll complete my ED experience report once I have a pic of the car in home base.


Looking forward to your report! :thumbup:


----------



## babino (Jun 28, 2006)

Picking her up now and putting on snow shoes. Oh joyous day 

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


----------



## babino (Jun 28, 2006)

At last... drives great and the snow shoes feel decent too. Win. 









Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


----------



## tomimbler (Sep 5, 2010)

*Finally!*

Dealer called, and my 550 will be delivered on Tuesday. Little over two months, but late is better than never!


----------



## babino (Jun 28, 2006)

tomimbler said:


> Dealer called, and my 550 will be delivered on Tuesday. Little over two months, but late is better than never!


Good attitude and good news.


----------

